# Equipment for landscape & travel photography - advice needed please!



## ereka (Mar 9, 2012)

OK, here's the rub ...

My only body currently is an 8 year old 1DMkII

The lenses I have are:

24-70L I
70-200L IS II
85 f/1.8
100 f/2.8 macro

I have a once in a lifetime opportunity to spend 5 weeks in the Philippines and would like to maximise the opportunity to grab some saleable travel and landscape images, but feel my current kit will fall somewhat short of the challenge. I had a 1Dx on preorder more or less from the day it was announced but (maybe foolishly in retrospect) cancelled it when the 5DMkIII was announced as I thought the MkIII might suit my needs at around half the price. Now it seems, due to my dithering, there's no way I'll have my hands on a MkIII before I fly out there on 12th April. Really bad timing.

So, what are my options?

Buy a 5DMkII to tide me over? Will it be up to the job e.g. will the weather sealing be OK in a very hot, very humid climate? if this is the way to go, buy now at £1695 or wait for prices to drop (and are prices likely to drop in the next few weeks)?

How about lenses and filters? Anything essential that I'm missing?

I'll state what should be obvious from the foregoing i.e. I have no experience shooting landscapes - nada, zilch, none at all so I'm really in need of some guidance ... so, all you travel/landscape photographers, I'll be grateful for any and all advice that you can offer me 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 9, 2012)

ereka said:


> How about lenses and filters? Anything essential that I'm missing?



24mm x 1.3x = 31mm. I'd say you're lacking something to shoot wide angles.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd personally consider some ND filters and small, light tripod. I like my Gitzo Traveler tripod, light and folds up nice and small but don't think it can handle heavier rigs.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 10, 2012)

As neuro said, the wider the better.
What's the budget?

5D2 will get you 24mm wide, and maybe cost you $2k or so.

16-35L will cost you $1600, if you take care of it you can get at least $1400 back if you sell it 2nd hand when you get back. On the 1D2 you'll get 21mm wide, or get a 5D2 as well, and sell either/both on your return.

Zeiss 21mm Distagon is $1800, not sure about the resale value but shouldn't be much worse than an L lens (although, parting with it will be harder). 21mm on 1D2 is 28mm, that's not very wide these days.

EF 14 f/2.8 L is $2300 (18mm on 1D2). You can't zoom but you can crop, if you have to.

Those 3 are probably top on most people's (FF) list of landscape lenses. Not cheap, but worth it from everything i've read.

1D2 is only 8MP though. Is that enough? You could buy a lens and a 5D2 if you've got a lazy $3-4k lying around. Selling an L lens after a few months of use will cost you maybe $1-400, depending what you buy and sell it for. If you buy 2nd hand you may even make a profit. The 5D2 will do you very well, probably better for landscapes than the 1D2. Get a 2nd-hand one now for $14-1700, you could probably sell it for the same loss as an L lens after a few months (ie, not much).

£1695 seems a bit steep though. That's $2700. Don't shop at Jessops. I can't check the prices in squid directly, but try digitalrev.co.uk, they've got the 5D2 for AU$2070, which is £1400. Or shop around more, even Tottenham Court Rd should beat that, a new 5D2 should't cost more than that online, used maybe down to £1k.


As for the sealing, probably up to someone else to comment on the 5D2 specifically. But any camera can survive anywhere if you treat it right. In the hotel (with Airconditioning) put it in a sealed plastic bag, go outside to the humidity, and leave it in the bag an hour or so, then nothing will fog up inside. I've used my 7D and 70-300L (both very sealed) in the butterfly garden at Singapore Airport, went straight from the inside aircon to outside with no plastic bag, fogged up straight away. No amount of (reasonable) weather sealing can stop that...


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 13, 2012)

As a landscape guy, here is my opinion. Although, I'm not shooting professional, just as an enthusiast. 

Body wise, I think the 5DmkII is the way to go if you're unable to get your hands on a mkIII in time. 

Personally, I think your lens kit is fine. For landscapes and nature I've never needed anything beyond 100mm in focal length. Although, if you're shooting wildlife then your 70-200 2.8 IS is going to be necessary, but that's another kettle of fish. If you're going with a FF then the 24mm wide is nice, although the 24-70 is a bit on the heavy side. Generally, when it comes to landscapes a wider angle is desired. You might want to consider picking up a wide angle lens. I highly recommend the 17-40 f/4 . I haven't shot with the 16-35 2.8, but generally with landscapes you're shooting around f/8 and f/11, so you probably wouldn't need a 2.8 lens. People have said the 17-40 is soft in the corners, but I think the softness is over exaggerated on forums. The 17-40 is also nice because it's not a huge hit to the wallet. 

A tripod and cable release are a must. You might also want to consider using mirror lockup. 

I almost always shoot using a polarizing filter, and some graduated ND filters would be a good idea as well.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

take your 1D2 with you, and buy a 5D3 in the phillapines at a significantly lower cost than you will pay in the UK
A friend of mine is there now he just got a 24-70 f2.8 mk1 New for $1000


----------



## Seamus (Mar 13, 2012)

What about your budget?

I like the full frame recommendations or stick with the 1D2 and get a 17-40 or a 16-35 to cover the wide angles. For filters, at least a polarizing filter, graduated ND would be good too. A tripod would be nice too, but kind of a hassle to carry around. Do you have specific goals/sites planned for picture taking or are you just going to carry some gear around and shoot whatever comes up (both ways are fine)?


----------



## katwil (Mar 13, 2012)

As Nuero stated, your 24mm is actually 31mm. You will wind up with a lot of partial subjects with that. Since you have several weeks to get your hands on a 5D mk II, I’d look into that route, and try to find one at a better price than you’ve mentioned. You will find that the kit you have now will work very well with landscape images on FF. I can’t speak to the weather sealing issue in that part of the world, but my experience has been that gear is most susceptible to the environment when changing lenses. You’re likely to run into that if you buy a fifth lens, especially a narrow band zoom like a 16-35 or a 17-40. I’m not sure what the price spread will be in the UK between the 5D mk II and mk III, but in the states the price increase of 60% for the mk III likely means that the secondary market for the mk II won’t be hurt that badly by the mk III’s introduction should you decide to part with the mk II upon your return.


----------



## AJ (Mar 13, 2012)

How about an EOS 3 or 7 and a bag of Velvia for landscapes. Then the 1D2 for other stuff.


----------



## ereka (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for all the advice. I'll be landing in Manila on 13th April (not a Friday, by the way) and flying to the Western Visayas on 14th April. I'll probably be spending most of my time in Iloilo, but have trips pencilled in to Boracay and to Cebu. it seems I've also been 'volunteered' to photograph a relative's wedding whilst I'm over there. There's also a big birthday party and a village festival to cover. Other than that, the plan is just to shoot whatever I happen across. Not much of a plan, I know. Come to think of it, it's not sounding very relaxing for what is supposed to be a holiday after all


----------



## ronderick (Mar 14, 2012)

ereka said:


> it seems I've also been 'volunteered' to photograph a relative's wedding whilst I'm over there. There's also a big birthday party and a village festival to cover.



Bring a Flash (580 II or 600) and rechargable batteries + charger. You will need it.


----------



## ereka (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!

Good news though - I've managed to find a 5DMkIII and it is due to be delivered tomorrow, together with spare battery and circular polarising filter ;D

The only slight downside is that to get the 5DMkIII I had to buy it as a kit with the 24-105 f/4 IS lens. Is it a downside though? Actually, I'm thinking the 24-105 lens might be an excellent all round lens and perhaps all I need to take with me? I don't really want to lug too much equipment around, not only because of the bulk and weight of it but also the value for insurance purposes. Come to think of it, using just the one lens would also avoid the need (or temptation) to change lenses and expose the sensor to dirt, dust etc. So, do you think it's a good idea to travel with the 5DMkIII and just the one lens?

Regarding a ND/grad filter, I'm thinking of buying in to the Lee Filter System, unless there is something better/more practical?

One thing I think I definitely need is a tripod, for landscapes. I don't want to take my existing Manfrotto model as it's way too heavy and bulky to travel with, so can anyone suggest a good travel tripod that is light but sturdy and won't take up too much space?

Oh and the 5DMkIII camera strap is WAY too conspicuous - can anyone suggest a good alternative?


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 16, 2012)

I was going to say about mpbphotographic, but it looks like they sold the used 5D MkII they had (they do still have some 17-40), not that you need it now. The 24-105 could offer you more versatility, it is lighter than the 24-70 and although I haven't tried the 24-70, the 24-105 is usually considered to be slightly sharper. It is also handy as a general travel lens, for people and cultural shots. Until I got the 24mm MkII, I used the 24-105 quite a bit at 24mm. It is a little soft at the corners at 24mm, but not as bad as the 17-40 at 17mm. I've even used it at a zoo. I would suggest some grad filters for landscapes, but there is no chance of getting hold of any Lee filters in one month and I'm not sure that Cokin Z adaptors will be much easier. Cokin P could be an issue on full frame at 24mm, but I think you should get away with it for most things. I would get Hi-Tech rather than Cokin filters though; not in the same league as Lee, but better than Cokin. However, there would be a learning curve, so HDR is an alternative (I'm not a fan though). And yes, you definitely need a tripod. The Manfrotto 190 PRO CF3 or CF4 is a good option. I've got the older MF3, it isn't the sturdiest, but is fine for lighter kit (up to about 5kg), it can be affected quite a bit by the wind though. I recently go the Black Rapid RS-7 strap after reading comments on here, they even do a special screw for use with Manfrotto quick release tripod plates (it doesn't work with my Giotto).


----------



## AJ (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are only going to bring one lens then 24-105 is the one for sure. I've seen some very very good travel photography / photojournalism done with this lens.

Another option of course is to bring 24-70 plus a portraiture lens. Your 24-70 plus 70-200 will of course give you 24 to 200 mm at f/2.8 all the way. You could sell the 24-105 as an unused lens. But this setup is much much heavier, and you'll be baby-sitting your gear 24/7. Ask yourself if it's worth it.

As for tripods, I'm a fan of cheap drugstore tripods for travel. Give it away at the end of your trip.


----------



## NWPhil (Mar 16, 2012)

what about renting a 5Dmk2 or if available the mk3?
Then when you return, you can finally finalize your decision.
Lens kit wise, you are fine for FF - maybe adding the rokinon 14mm?
A tripod will be great for some low light situations - but get a travel/light one.
Yes, a CPL and a grad nd6 filters would be great, along with a corded or wireless remote.
Not so sure about a flash.
You can/will have a lot of fun shooting tropical flowers and bugs with the 100mm macro, which can replace the 85mm
So:
rent a 5D (even the clasiic is worth)
take the 24-70, 70-200 and 100
consider to rent or buy the rokinon 14mm and/or the canon 50mm 1.8 ( I would get both)


----------



## ronderick (Mar 17, 2012)

ereka said:


> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> Good news though - I've managed to find a 5DMkIII and it is due to be delivered tomorrow, together with spare battery and circular polarising filter ;D
> 
> ...



First thing first, try out you 5D3 kit set immediately in the situation you believe you'll encounter (low light situation, potraits, etc.). Since very few people have the body at this point, you have to figure out what it's really capable of.

I think the 24 on the FF body should be wide enough for most landscape situations, but you might be a bit lacking on the tele-end. Bringing your 70-200 or not would be you personal choice, since it will add significantly to your luggage weight and makes you very obvious when you pull it out. However, don't leave your 85 behind, because it well could come in handy for portrait/low light shots. An alternative is bring the 100 macro, which would allow you to go macro but sacrifice low-light capabilities.

If you really want to cover all the ranges, you can look at the 17-40 and 70-300 (L or non-L) to complete a budget travel package. Therefore:

Low encumberence set: 5D3, 24-105, 85 (or 100 macro) + flash

Ideal budget cover-all-range set: 5D3, 24-105, 17-40, 70-300 (or your 70-200) + flash

As for filters (I assume you mean the square filters), I haven't tried Lee so I couldn't comment on it, but I don't think there's much alternative left on the market (a pity that B+W doesn't have a similar system)

Tripods for travelling? Have you considered the 1-series of Gitzo? And don't forget the cable release.

Camera straps? There's a lot of choice in the market and it depends on whether you want the strap for carry comfort or the capability to wrap it around your hand+arm for a good grip. I use Think tank photo's strap because of it takes up less room and durable, and also works with my backpack (the 360).


----------



## Old Shooter (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations on nabbing your MkIII!

I was going to side with wickidwombat, and suggest you buy one enroute or in the PI's, to reduce cost and avoid your VAT! But, you will have one in hand, and that would make me breathe easier!

I think getting the kit and ending up with a 24-105 was a blessing in disguise! Excellent focal range, IS, L quality, and I have seen some amazing landscapes/portraits shot with this lens! Probably because it was the kit lens for the MkII (a great camera) and there are a bunch of them out there!

Why don't you pick up a 16-35 II or a 17-40 when you get to Manila? The 17-40 and your 24-105 can share filters since they are both 77mm. Or, buy the 16-35 (with an 82mm CPL) and a 82mm-77mm step down ring. If you don't have a Speedlight; also a great time to pick up a 580II or a new 600! Use the money you saved to buy a tripod that you plan on leaving behind! (GREAT idea, AJ! I am so stealing that for my next trip!) Since you already own it, I would probably bring the 100mm macro for flowers and little critters...

Landscapes - Tripod! I think I am pretty steady, but I have never matched IQ, side-by-side, with a hand-held shot versus a tripod. I use mirror lockup in conjunction with the RC-6 wireless remote to minimize vibration. You have a CPL - and don't forget the lens hood... A lot of shooters advocate Live View with an Hoodman for landscapes - this will eat your battery - but you already bought an extra one!

The Wedding - Bring or buy a flash! As already suggested; extra batteries and a charger... Shoot RAW+JPEG on your CF and mirror to your SD - A lot of wedding shots look just fine as a JPEG... For the real memorable ones, I would want to work them from RAW... This will eat up a lot of your memory, so transfer this stuff to a laptop + external HDD as soon as possible...

Have a great time and be sure to post some of your shots!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 17, 2012)

ereka said:


> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> Good news though - I've managed to find a 5DMkIII and it is due to be delivered tomorrow, together with spare battery and circular polarising filter ;D
> 
> ...



congratulations
I just got my new model ebay black rapid copy
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251008021232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_6531wt_1165

and man the quality of these new ones is awesome
i would recommend taking the 24-105 and a fast prime 50 f1.4 or something similar if you have it not sure how light you want to travel though


----------



## ereka (Mar 17, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> congratulations
> I just got my new model ebay black rapid copy
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251008021232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_6531wt_1165
> 
> ...



Thanks  

I just hope I don't live to regret it (pulling the trigger so early on the 5DMkIII)!

Is the strap you linked to better than the Black Rapid RS-7 and if so, in what way is it better? I do remember seeing a thread somewhere about the Black Rapid connection coming loose or snapping. According to the link you posted, the bit that screws into the tripod thread at the bottom of the camera is stainless steel but the quick release clasp is zinc alloy.

I don't have a 50 f/1.4 but I do have the 85 f/1.8

I'm seriously thinking of whether to buy the new 100mm f/2.8L IS macro to replace my old 100mm f/2.8 macro (non-l and non-IS) for hand held macro shots. If anyone has used both, is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## akiskev (Mar 17, 2012)

Ereka I read your posts and all the replies.
You can' go wrong buying a 5D mkII. It will suit your specific photographic needs perfectly!
Then you can invest on some glass. For example 16-35 II or 17-40. I prefer the second for many reasons (cheaper, almost no lens flare, 77mm filter thread, same iq when stopped down).
If money is not a problem go get some Zeiss (18, 21, 25 are all great lenses, and I'm sure that the new 15mm will be too) and never look back!


----------



## ereka (Mar 17, 2012)

akiskev said:


> Ereka I read your posts and all the replies.
> You can' go wrong buying a 5D mkII. It will suit your specific photographic needs perfectly!
> Then you can invest on some glass. For example 16-35 II or 17-40. I prefer the second for many reasons (cheaper, almost no lens flare, 77mm filter thread, same iq when stopped down).
> If money is not a problem go get some Zeiss (18, 21, 25 are all great lenses, and I'm sure that the new 15mm will be too) and never look back!



Thanks for the advice. I've already bought a 5D MkIII though - is that what you meant?

I've being considering whether to buy some Zeiss lenses, but reviews seem to be mixed and I'm finding it difficult to decide whether they are any "better" (whatever that means) than Canon equivalents. It seems to be very much "swings and roundabouts" and "horses for courses"? On balance, is it better just to stick with the same system i.e. Canon cameras, Canon lenses?


----------



## akiskev (Mar 17, 2012)

ereka said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > Ereka I read your posts and all the replies.
> ...


Sorry, forgot an I there 

Better value for money? No.
Better IQ? From my personal experience, yes.
It is a fact that you can get great results using an "all-canon" system. I just suggested an alternative which in my opinion has the edge IQ-wise.


----------



## sanyasi (Mar 17, 2012)

Others have given you good advice, so here is a niche point. Last summer, I bought a Singh-Ray Vari-Neutral Density filter--you can rotate if , which allows you 2 to 8 stops of neutral density. It by far is the best filter/accessory I ever have bought. This winter I have been taking photographs of "seascapes" and urban street scenes (but not street photography). It really allows you to create some amazing photographs. I started with one ND filter that was coated to achieve 4 stops of ND, but being able to increase or decrease the stops with one filter really is the only way to go. It is expensive (around $350 US0, but it is a great tool. I bought the 77mm, which works with 2 of my Canon lenses. http://www.singh-ray.com/varind.html. I've already gotten way more that $350 of value out the Singh-Ray filter (and I am not talking about sales--I photograph for fun).

I've had the 5D Mark II in Greece in the summer and India (dust and heat even in November). I also did the New York City Annual Halloween parade in the pouring rain using a plastic cover (probably foolish). Never had a weather problem with the 5D.

As an aside, your problem (timing) is one reason I have two regular camera dealers rather than buying all my equipment mail order based on price alone. I suspect that a dealer might find a way to help you out in this pinch with a loaner, cheap rental, or even getting you to the head of a list. That's not to say you don't have a dealer or that you are "bad" if you don't. It is a reminder to everyone that sometimes paying rock bottom is false economy in the long run. Service still counts for something.

Have fun.

Jack Siegel


----------

